
Australia's coronavirus tracing app's data storage contract goes offshore to AWS - frays
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-04-24/amazon-to-provide-cloud-services-for-coronavirus-tracing-app/12176682
======
tobyhede
Seems really unlikely that it would not be stored in the Sydney Region (ap-
southeast-2) and encrypted at rest. AU gov has a preferred supplier agreement
in place, none of this is very controversial.

There is a lot of confusion because none of the politicians can even word the
technology correctly.

